# Memphis Am Ret. Club



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Anyone have anything???


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Open was a quad w/ 2 retired. I was told work was generally very good or very bad. Not much middle ground.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello any one got more info????????


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Dr.David Aul/O, Paul Sletten/H, & Magic Trick's Miles for WINNING the Memphis Am RC Derby. This was Paul & Miles first trial together, what a fantastic start. Keep it up guys!!!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind

1,2,4,6,7,8,9,10,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,25,28,30,31,32,38,39,42,45,46,47,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,60,63,64,65,66,67,69,70,71,72,76,

48 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#5 Miles H/Paul Sletten O/David Aul
2nd-#10 Baker H/Charlie Moody O/Eric Gawthorpe
3rd-#9 Minnie H/ Rod Pfaff O/Brad LaFave
4th-#19 Dozer O/H Tom Watson
RJ- #11
JAMS- 1,6,14,16,17

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Good Boy Little Miles!!!!!!!!!!!
Nana Sue;-)


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Brenda said:


> Open Callbacks to the landblind
> 
> 1,2,4,6,7,8,9,10,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,25,28,30,31,32,38,39,42,45,46,47,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,60,63,64,65,66,67,69,70,71,72,76,
> 
> 48 Total


Thanks for the callbacks, Brenda. It's always great when you are at a trial, because I know there will be callbacks posted online.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,4,6,7,8,9,10,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,25,28,30,38,39,45,46,47,49,52,54,55,56,57, 60,63,64,65,66,70,71,76

37 Total


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st-#5 Miles H/Paul Sletten O/David Aul
> 2nd-#10 Baker H/Charlie Moody O/Eric Gawthorpe
> ...


way to go Tom...nice to see you with another young dog coming down the pipeline


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

1,2,4,7,8,16,17,18,21,25,28,30,38,45,46,49,52,54,
55,57,60,63,65,66,71

25 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series

1,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,29,31,32,35,36,37,38,39,42,44,48,
51,52,53,55,56,57,58,59

32 total


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Open Callbacks to the last series
> 
> 1,2,4,7,8,16,17,18,21,25,28,30,38,45,46,49,52,54,
> 55,57,60,63,65,66,71
> ...


......Yikes!


----------



## Michael Hill (Mar 29, 2010)

Whats the word on the Q?


----------



## duckhunter23 (Oct 9, 2010)

Qual results
1st woods - Jess Bentley
2nd Jimmie Darnell don't know dog?
3rd Abby- chris Christopher 
4th izzy - Jess Bentley

Big congrats to kip kemp on woods win!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

duckhunter23 said:


> Qual results
> 1st woods - Jess Bentley
> 2nd Jimmie Darnell don't know dog?
> 3rd Abby- chris Christopher
> ...


OK I can fill in some info here:

2nd-#9 Bella H/Jimmy Darnell O/Mark Brashear

RJ-#3 Thor

JAMS- 11,17


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

duckhunter23 said:


> Qual results
> 1st woods - Jess Bentley
> 2nd Jimmie Darnell don't know dog?
> 3rd Abby- chris Christopher
> ...


Congrats Kippy, derby list and now a Qual win before his 2nd B-day is pretty dang nice!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

8,14,17,19,21,31,32,37,44,48,52,53

12 total


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Limited Results:

1st #63 FC Low Country Porky O/H John Kabbes
2nd #38 FC-AFC Sureshot's Texas Hold'Em O/H Marv Baumer Qualifies For National & National Amateur
3rd #17 Ace On The River III O/H Peter Ketola
4th #45 Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds O/Tim & Shannon Thurby H/Scott Harp
RJam #66 FC-AFC Sandhills Game Over O/H Mark Medford
Jam #1 FC-AFC Dominators Duke Of Turrel O/Lou Magee H/Charlie Moody
Jam #7 FC-AFC Wolfcreek CR Skeeter O/H Robby Bickley
Jam #21 Gemstone's Stimulus Bailout O/Milton Jones H/Scott Harp
Jam #28 FC-AFC Shadows Sweet Something O/H Mark Medford


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

TimThurby said:


> Limited Results:
> 
> 1st #63 FC Low Country Porky O/H John Kabbes
> 2nd #38 FC-AFC Sureshot's Texas Hold'Em O/H Marv Baumer Qualifies For National & National Amateur
> ...


Congrats to all of the placements - specifically Dealer's qualifications for the Nationals! Also, a big congrats to the Twin Oak crew and Scott Harp for the 3rd for Peter's Ace, the first AA placement for Tim and Shannon's Bones and the JAM for Milton's Cash!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur results

1st-#21 Sugar O/H Mark Medford
2nd-#52 Tru O/H Mark Medford
3rd-#32 Freeway O/H John Stracka
4th-#31 Sally O/H Jay Chesshir
RJ-#19 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil 

JAMS- 53,48,37,17

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Michael Hill (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats to John Kabbes and Porky!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all placements and JAMS ....wayda go John on the Limited win !


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

TimThurby said:


> Limited Results:
> 
> 1st #63 FC Low Country Porky O/H John Kabbes
> 2nd #38 FC-AFC Sureshot's Texas Hold'Em O/H Marv Baumer Qualifies For National & National Amateur
> ...


Congrats Tim, Shannon, Scott and Bones!!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Woot Woot for Dealer with Marv & Pat. Congratulations!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Woot Woot for Dealer with Marv & Pat. Congratulations!!


Good boy Dealer!


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

As ususal Memphis put on a wonderful weekend. A Big thanks to all the club members. 

Thanks for the second place in the Derby. Since then the mug has been used for Bourbon and Coffee.


----------

